# Air shocks for my 98 jeep



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Does anyone know which air shocks I would need for my 98 Jeep TJ? It is a 4.0 liter automatic.
I have searched Monroe 's website with no luck and the local dealer here seems to be cluesless.

Thanks Mike


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

Mike,

Have you checked out the info at this thread? http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66299

If not, go there and follow the directions provided by, "The Plow Meister".

Last night, I just did the same "homework" for my '95 Wrangler..... just in case I need them.

J-Quad


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes thanks I will try to figure this out.


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Does anyone know which one of these munroe shocks might work for me?
None of the max air shock from munroe match up very well for my 98 jeep TJ. My shocks right now are 911026 in the reflex and 37026 in the sensa track. Niether of these match up in this chart http://www.monroe.com/catalog/documents/08_MountingLengthSheet.pdf


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

So Kirby, let's compare findings...........

Your '98 TJ should take the Monroe 37026 shock. That shock has the dimensions of: 12.875" compression / 20.375" extension / and 7.50" of travel and has a top mount of S4 and a bottom mount of XP4. Then looking on the air shock table, the closest shock to those dimensions with those mount ends would be the MA763.

Compare the 37026 vs. MA763:

12.875" vs. 12.125" compression
20.375" vs. 20.125" extension
7.50" vs. 8.00" travel

The top mounts are the same (S4) and the bottom mount is only slightly different...a XP4 versus an XP5. Which means you'd likely need to oblong the two bolt holes to be closer a total of 1/16" (0.06") with a rat tail file.

Exactly the same dimensions? no. 
Are they close enough that they'd go on your '98 TJ? *HECK YES ! *

J-Quad


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks alot. 

This is the help I was looking for! I am pretty green when it comes to shocks. 
The difference in travel is going to give me a liitle extra lift, is this correct? What to you think I should do aboult the rear shocks? Should I just get some with higher lift?

Thanks again Mike


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

Mike, 

From a working range standpoint, I don't think you'll even be able to detect the differences between these shocks. I would suggest that once you get your plow mounted and lifted off the ground, adjust the amount of air in the shock so that it holds the front up of your TJ at the mid-range of it's travel distance. That way it would have 4.0" of compression and 4.0" of extension available. 

Regarding what type of rear shocks to run, I'd suggest you install some premium Heavy Duty shocks, such as a set of the Monroe Reflex # 911135. I'd also suggest that you should determine what the total amount of weight your plow and it's mounting brackets is. If the weight totals 350 lbs., then plan to add 350 lbs to the rear of your jeep to balance it out. This will put an even weight on all four tires which should even out their ability to find traction while plowing. 

Just my two cents worth......... Good Luck!

J-Quad 

P.S.
Realize that your TJ is already TEN years old....and the original coil springs DO get tired! 
So -- you may want to consider replacing them if you are in doubt......


----------

